# Veltec Customer Support



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi,

Has anyone had to use Veltec yet for help?
My initial requests for help with acquiring some touch up paint has proven to be less than satisfying. 
After an initial phone call explaining the situation, this is the conversation that took place by email. Is it me? Am I asking for too much? I wouldn't think this is too difficult.
I sent a photo of the bike, a photo of the color scheme from Colnago with the code 
PR 14 and a description of the scratch.

The following reads bottom to top. The bottom being the oldest e-mail.



6/20-07
>>Good Morning Rocco,

Well, Veltec Sports is Colnago’s contact. We are the North American distributor for Colnago.

If a dealer has a problem with a bike, we have them send in the bike for evaluation and the product manager will evaluate the bike.
He can replace the bike if it is under warranty or if out of warranty he can offer to repair (if possible) for a fee or order another bike.

The bikes are hand painted in Italy, we do not stock the paint here.

I know that is not the answer that you are looking for but it is the best that I can provide for you at this time.

I will be on the lookout for any other possible solutions for you.

Kind Regards,

Daryl Washington
Veltec Sports
Inside Sales and Technical Support
1-800-578-5790 x 121
WWW.VELTECSPORTS.COM<<


>>Daryl,

It seems like a quick bail on helping. Give me the name of your contact persons 
who provide you with products. If you cannot do that, what exactly do you do 
when a dealer calls you and needs help?
The dealer was Aires Sports in Newbury MA, they have been out of business for 5 
years now. 
I hope that you or your supervisor can help out.
Rocco<<



-------------- Original message ----------------------
From: "Daryl Washington" <[email protected]>
> Good Morning Rocco,
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately we do not carry "Touch up" paint. I am sorry that we
> can not offer the paint to you at this time.
> 
> Again, I apologize for any inconveniences this may caused you.
> 
> I wish you happy Colnago bike riding and if there is anything else that
> we could do for you give us a call.
> 
> Very Best Wishes,
> Daryl
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: covrc
> Sent: Monday, June 18, 2007 7:33 PM
> To: Daryl Washington
> Subject: RE: Rocco From Boston
> 
> Dear Daryl,
> 
> Thanks for replying. I didn't send you a photo showing the scratch, just
> wanted you to see the color scheme PR 14 etc. 
> I am a 23 year Colnago owner and am fully aware of the uniqueness of the
> painting and the craftsmanship. Being handmade and hand painted does not
> make touch up paint unavailable. When asking for support from Colnago's
> previous U.S. Distributor Trialtir, Gianluca CaliariIni, my experience with regards to
> requests for help with Colnago bikes has been very favorable. In the
> past they had provided touch paint, for a fee, when given the scheme
> color as I had given you. I know that you guys are new and are still
> trying to sort things out. If you feel you can't provide support please
> let me know so I may try direct contact with Cambiago. 
> Again, Thanks.
> Rocco Coviello
> 
> 
> --
> --------- __o
> ------- _-\ <,'
> ----- (_)/(_)
> 
> -------------- Original message ----------------------
> From: "Daryl Washington" <[email protected]>
> > Greetings Rocco,
> > 
> > I have talked to my Supervisor about the scratch. I see that the photo
> > you have provided it is very hard to see the scratch.
> > My Supervisor would like you to go to the dealer that you have bought
> > your bicycle from but, if the dealer is no longer in business or has
> > relocated then please let me know.
> > Again, Colnago bikes are hand made in Italy as well as hand painted in
> > Italy.
> > We normally do not deal with "The End Consumer" such as yourself, but
> we
> > will try our best to help you as much as we can as best as we can.
> > 
> > Thank you and I hope to hear from you soon.
> > 
> > Kind Regards,
> > Daryl 
> > 
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: covrc 
> > Sent: Monday, June 18, 2007 3:14 PM
> > To: Daryl Washington
> > Subject: Rocco From Boston
> > 
> > Dear Daryl,
> > 
> > Her eare the photos of the bike etc.
> > The scratch is on the TOP of the TOP TUBE near the SEAT POST in the
> BLUE
> > METAL FLAKE PAINT.
> > It is approx. 1/4 INCH by 1 INCH.
> > I only need a small amount of the paint.
> > Hope that you can help me. 
> > 
> > Rocco Coviello


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

Atleast you got a response. I tried e-maling them twice and never heard back. As for the touchup paint best of luck. I too wish to get my hands on some for when a scratch appears.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*Nail Polish*

I think finding matching nail polish is the closest I will get to the real thing.
Getting it for my Super was no problem.

Best,

covrc


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nail polish on some of the fancy paint is rather tough. I have a bike that has a white/orange blend with a very small nick in it, but that nick is very visible because the undercoat is showing where the pearl white/orange blend would be. Could you imagine these guys trying to supply touchup paint for a MAPEI scheme or a World Champ scheme. That would be an utter nightmare.

If you have an automotive repair shop around, see if they can mix up something that is close. Try just a little bit of it to see how it matches.

Somehow, I think the paint colors can be different between the same color schemes on Colnago bikes. There are plenty of complaints about how the bike received is nothing like the bike in the pics in the catalog, but that is the "Painter's Art" from what I have read.

Anyway, good luck with the touchup paint. Me, I'm going to stick to simple paint jobs with red, white, green, and black with no fades from now on (e.g., STIT, WXIN).


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi.

Thanks for the reply. If the scratch was in a fade area, I wouldn't try to match the color. But this scratch is on the TopTube and is a solid color metal flake. Anyway, I will head your advice and try a body shop first.
Thanks.
covrc


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I had a similar thing here in Aus where Excelpro is the distributor. Mates that works for them said that Colnago do not do touch up paint as they prefer to re spray the entire frame. It had me thinking for a long period of time and I came up with the conclusion that it would be faster and cheaper to get an airbrush artist to fix the problem. I was going to go that but something else happen that required more than an airbrush artist's touch!

Also if the area that is affected is in an obvious place where you will not need to disassemble the frame you will have the benefit of the waiting time and cost of labor in your favor. 

Stu


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*mix and match homebrew*

is the way i do it, for example the fade on my nl12 goes from (in one area) blue to silver, so just mix a small quanitity of blue and silver to match and blend...

you would have to have a pretty keen eye to notice at further than arm's length.
i know it can be heart rending to get your first chips, but the way i look at it, this is an inevitable part of real-world use, which means riding.






covrc said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. If the scratch was in a fade area, I wouldn't try to match the color. But this scratch is on the TopTube and is a solid color metal flake. Anyway, I will head your advice and try a body shop first.
> Thanks.
> covrc


----------

